
Syllabus of Science Class: Everything Is Fucked - jgamman
https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2016/08/11/everything-is-fucked-the-syllabus/
======
danso
OT, but I love the explanation of the name of the author's blog ("The Hardest
Science"):

[https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2009/03/14/making-progress-
in-...](https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2009/03/14/making-progress-in-the-
hardest-science/)

The author's field of study is psychology, often thought of as the _softest_
science. It reminds me of the initially non-intuitive reasons for why the two
hard problems (naming things and cache invalidation) in computer science are
hard: because their solutions are non-deterministic and inextricably linked to
human decision making and needs:

> _What are the “hard” — as in difficult — problems in science? Hard problems
> in science are those that are embedded in complex systems; they are hard
> because to study something well you often need to isolate it from outside
> influences. Hard problems are those that vary by local conditions — science
> seeks to identify general laws, and when something is locally dependent, you
> need to sniff out the complex interactions that make it so._

------
PeterWhittaker
I want to take this course! Assessing the state of publication, significance
testing, experimental inference, and more? Great subjects....

(Since I wear a lot of black, I should do fine on the exam.)

~~~
AstralStorm
Picking what to wear is fucked. ;-)

